# FS: (2) 5x100 20mm 42 Draft Design Wheel & Hubcentric Wheel Spacers



## KSXIII (Dec 3, 2012)

They have some marring on the edges from whatever was used to remove them. Work as they should. 
Location: Central New Jersey, 08854
PM or text 908-331-9064

$30 Shipped within the US.


----------



## KSXIII (Dec 3, 2012)

Friday bump


----------



## KSXIII (Dec 3, 2012)

Bump


----------

